

Nothing sucks the joy out of programming like a job - SMrF
http://www.planningforaliens.com/escape-plan/

======
SMrF
Been lurking on HN forever, this is my first Show HN. This is my second
product, the first was a book for web designers.

I used to run a meetup group for developers with side projects. We were all
there for the same reason: we love programming and our jobs were not a great
outlet for creativity or challenge.

This is basically a reaction to the fact that most of us never actually
finished a side project, and most of us are still stuck in the same situation
at work. :-(

~~~
shade
This looks really cool, and I signed up for the list.

That said, I'm very curious how accessible the videos will be. Screencasts are
cool, but since I'm deaf, they're not always ideal for me since many of them
aren't captioned and I never know if what they're showing on-screen is
accompanied with a voice over to the effect of "You may see it done this way,
and it's terrible, please don't do this." :)

Looking forward to seeing more about this!

~~~
SMrF
Honestly, hadn't thought about accessibility. Thank you for bringing it up!
I'm going to start looking into captioning services.

